# Istick 40w - Cape Town



## Chris du Toit (16/10/15)

Any vendors in CPT area have stock of the Istick 40w TC?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (16/10/15)

If you don't come right in CT we have all four colours in stock as well as all four colour protective silicon sleeves and can ship today for delivery Monday if you order and pay online today. Shipping is free


----------



## LJRanger (16/10/15)

I think @Tiaan might have stock here's a link: 
http://beyondvapour.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=62&product_id=87


----------



## Chris du Toit (16/10/15)

Thanks, got sorted at VM


----------

